
Get into the habit of random rewards - cjg
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2011/apr/23/this-column-change-life-random-rewards
======
daviddumenil
Habit Judo looks like an interesting idea but it looks like the original
author didn't succeed with 'maintain app' and 'maintain website' habits.

More info here: [http://projects.metafilter.com/3055/Habit-
Judo](http://projects.metafilter.com/3055/Habit-Judo)

